# I am sore...new video this week.



## skyeisonfire (Nov 18, 2019)

I have a habbit of working out and then....working out.  I'm sore and wore out.  Hope you enjoy this video.  As always, leave a comment.  I may, may not agree but it's all welcome.


----------



## Buka (Nov 20, 2019)

Looking good, Sky!

Keep it up. I really like watching you train.....uh, oh, I'm becoming a Martial fisticuffs voyure!


----------



## skyeisonfire (Nov 20, 2019)

Buka said:


> Looking good, Sky!
> 
> Keep it up. I really like watching you train.....uh, oh, I'm becoming a Martial fisticuffs voyure!


Haha yeah...I may have to shut down because of COPPA and FTC.


----------

